
Most Requested Languages for Games - kris-master
https://www.gamedev.net/tutorials/business/production-and-management/the-top-ten-languages-for-game-localization-r5255/
======
RenRav
That website looks horrible on mobile, I can barely even see the content
behind the banner and navbars. "Let's make games" is such an unintuitive
button to dismiss the banner as well, it looks like it would jump to a sign-up
page.

